# Chartering Contessa 32/Nicholson 31 in U.S.



## DanRichman (Feb 6, 2007)

I've got my short list of boats down to two: the Contessa 32 (either Canadian- or English-made) or the Nicholson 31.

Has any helpful soul heard of any place in the U.S. -- and I stress *any* place -- where those boats can be chartered?

My research has turned up only U.K. charter operations offering those boats.

Many thanks for any assistance.

Dan Richman
Seattle


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Dan-

Given the size and layout of those two boats, I doubt that either is in charter anyplace in the US. They don't have the space below to work as a charter boat in the US market, where most of the charter boats are wide, beamy, and not very seaworthy. 

The Contessa 32 is still made IIRC...


----------



## DanRichman (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi, Sailingdog --

Yes, the Contessa 32 is still being made: Jeremy Rogers - Boat building excellence for 40 years

I hope you're wrong about the rest of it!

Thanks for your response.

Dan


----------

